# Patent Pending...



## Random Orbital Bob (19 Mar 2014)

Made this from Ash and an old plastic coated (metal) tent peg with the hook ground off last night. Any ideas what its for?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Mar 2014)

:lol: If you made it and you don't know what it's for, how do you expect us to know?


----------



## marcros (19 Mar 2014)

prodding people?


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (19 Mar 2014)

prodding is on the right track....but not people.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (19 Mar 2014)

phil.p":3vodj92m said:


> :lol: If you made it and you don't know what it's for, how do you expect us to know?



Cos I have faith Phil


----------



## nathandavies (19 Mar 2014)

marshmallows?


----------



## AndyT (19 Mar 2014)

Is it to go in the top of your glue bottle after the tiny plastic cap has disappeared to join its friends under the bench?


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (19 Mar 2014)

Good ideas....a multi prodder.
No its for ejecting morse taper'd fixings in the tailstock through its hollow length. My lathe didn't come shipped with one for some reason and a tent peg is just the right length and bore...but hurts yer pinkies when using, hence the handle.


----------



## Grahamshed (19 Mar 2014)

Damn. Back home to late and I guessed that one.


----------



## Spindle (19 Mar 2014)

Hi

That's intriguing - do you have the tailstock at the left end of the bed? Doesn't that mean that the motor projects forward from the bed?

Regards Mick


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Mar 2014)

Not that intriguing - the photo was taken from behind the lathe.


----------



## Benchwayze (4 Apr 2014)

I just use a cheap Phillips driver Bob. When my lathe is actually in use that is! 8)


----------

